# collars of shame



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Lua decided two days with stitches was long enough, so she ate two of her three external stitches. Leave it to my little lemon... Don't ask me how... she must have an invisibility cloak stashed in the back of her crate. Leave it to my little lemon...so a shockingly cheap visit to the e-vet later, Lua earned her collar of shame. She feels so undignified, but that's what she gets for being so sneaky. She looks like the center of a very blue flower, and she's currently hiding under a blanket on my lap. Anywho, I thought we could all share the things that earned our Vs the cone or collar of shame, and the photos that go with it. Here's Lua looking extremely disturbed by her new accessory, and her attempt at chewing an antler, after eating her stitches from her spay.


----------

